# Pay It Forward Knife Kit



## knyfeknerd (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm thinking about donating my older/unused knives. I think someone out there could use these more than me, and I was hoping some other members could help. Maybe you know or work with someone who needs decent knives. Maybe somebody's kit was stolen. Maybe someone just can't afford it right now.
I will pay shipping to first recipient in ConUS. Whoever sharpens them should ship to user/s. 
I'm not looking to get anything out of this besides good karma. I do not need or want these knives sent back to me. I just want them to be used by someone who needs them and will take care of them.
Post or PM me if you are interested. I'm very new to this forum so I can use all the help/advice anyone is willing to offer. 





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]
There is a Boker ceramic, Shun angled paring, Henckel serrated, Shun 8inch Chef, Shun (says Nakiri but really is an usuba)and a Forschner slicer(with really messed-up tip) Also a knife bag with tons of slots and pockets.

Thanks, 
Knerd


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 20, 2012)

Excellent idea! One man's trash is another man's treasure! Very generous of you.

You trying to give away each piece by piece, or as a kit to a cook with bad tools?


----------



## don (Mar 20, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd be up for putting fresh edges on em, well..... except the Boker, before they get to their new owner if that helps any, especially since I think I'm up next for the Sigma II passaround.

PZ


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 20, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> You trying to give away each piece by piece, or as a kit to a cook with bad tools?


I'd prefer to do the whole thing, but piece by piece is cool too


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 20, 2012)

Awfully generous of you Knerd, and you PZ.

Hope they go to someone deserving.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 20, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> I'd be up for putting fresh edges on em, well..... except the Boker, before they get to their new owner if that helps any, especially since I think I'm up next for the Sigma II passaround.
> 
> PZ


Awesome, thanks PabloZ. Also the edge on the Boker is fine. I had it worked on recently. That one's probably not great for a commercial kitchen anyway.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 20, 2012)

I remember not to long ago Son had his kit stolen....


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 20, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I remember not to long ago Son had his kit stolen....



don't send it to me, I'm good. Give it to a culinary student, or maybe somebody working at a shelter or soup kitchen. Great idea knerd.


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 21, 2012)

I could hand these out to a few guys in the class under me (And perhaps one to a guy in my class)
Perhaps that will open their eyes to good knives - perhaps not. So i'll stand at the side-line as other people here might have better subjects to give a knife to. Like someone who's already sweating in a kitchen with tools not worth using.


Very generous way to give back btw. I've thought about giving away my Kagayaki Aogami Super santoku. Or selling it really cheap. Doesn't really use it anymore, find it too reactive for onions.


Edit: Or perhaps you should go to a culinary school (perhaps even the one you went to) and hand them out (like a lottery)!


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome idea, Knerd! This is my feel-good thread for at least today. I especially like Son's suggestion that it may help someone who is cooking to help others in need. :thumbsup:


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 21, 2012)

Killer Idea, Make someones Day. I know a few cooks at the Hotel in desperate need of a kit like this. Awsome cooks, ****** knives.

Son's suggestion, also awsome.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 21, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> ...or maybe somebody working at a shelter or soup kitchen.



This sounds like the best idea to me (unless that person is a well off volunteer just doing a good deed). Otherwise a young up and comer either in school or just out that would like a nice kit but can't afford it (and would appreciate this one).


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome guys, I've got a Chroma 270mm gyuto I'm going to throw in as well. It'll take a good edge, but doesn't last too long. As far as the soup kitchen idea goes-let me look around in storage. I think we have some older unused knives that I could rehab to go to someplace. Most of the soup kitchens and shelters here are run out of churches, so they already have their own tools. I'll let you know what I can come up with,if you can help me find a place to donate them to.
PabloZ, PM me your address and I'll try to get this kit to you ASAP. Hopefully by the end of this week/middle of next.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 21, 2012)

I think this is a really cool idea and hope it goes well... but not to be a spoil sport, either keep your head in the sand about the recipient or do some homework. I did a somewhat similar thing a while back and got burned.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 21, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> I think this is a really cool idea and hope it goes well... but not to be a spoil sport, either keep your head in the sand about the recipient or do some homework. I did a somewhat similar thing a while back and got burned.



Hey! I love my spoon, man! I use it all the time. Best spoon I own. Makes me think of you.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 21, 2012)

I think the problem you have here is that most people here have already been there, as far as the knives are concerned. Any new members that are at that spot are leery of getting something new. I bought 2 knives from son that sat in the forums for over a mo., just for this purpose.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4651-Miyabi-5000s-for-sale

Looking who to give them to is a pretty hard thing to do. And most non pro's in the kitchen, know very few people that are in this position. I applaud this and am still looking for the next person I will give a knife to. :chin:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone,
I'm pretty sure I got the kit spoken for. A founding senior member with tons of posts and over a year's membership seems trustworthy enough to me. I hope he will let us know how it goes. Maybe some updates on the knife rehab, etc.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 21, 2012)

We're getting into hiring season, and many of the people are coming in from culinary school. We are likely hiring another 30 cooks. I personally can't afford to purchase anything to expose our Greener colleges to aside from my own kit. (Which is drastically improving over time). I can pay shipping should someone have a few blades kickin around that may put a smile on someones face. Would love to be able to pass something onto our new pro's!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 22, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> We're getting into hiring season, and many of the people are coming in from culinary school. We are likely hiring another 30 cooks. I personally can't afford to purchase anything to expose our Greener colleges to aside from my own kit. (Which is drastically improving over time). I can pay shipping should someone have a few blades kickin around that may put a smile on someones face. Would love to be able to pass something onto our new pro's!



Sorry Voodoo, already promised to someone else. I'll tell you what though, I'm probably going to move on to passing some more knives too. I've been trying to replace most of my kit with new knives or buying types/styles I've never owned before. I can't justify keeping an extra knife I will probably not use often. Why not pass it on? Just to say I have it? 
So I'm passing out Shuns, maybe my Tojiro's next. When I replace, I'll pass on. They aren't super-expensive gems, but they're a lot better than the garbage that a lot of kids-even old schoolers have ever used. Maybe turn someone on to why we are so addicted to knives that are actually sharp. 
This is contingent on when I get something/s new, but I'll PM you when I do.

thx, knerd


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are looking to give some away, if they are an upgrade for me I would love to swap them and then give them to a couple of people I work with or go to school with. Most of them are broke students with school issued crappy knives. Plus it would be local.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 23, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Sorry Voodoo, already promised to someone else. I'll tell you what though, I'm probably going to move on to passing some more knives too. I've been trying to replace most of my kit with new knives or buying types/styles I've never owned before. I can't justify keeping an extra knife I will probably not use often. Why not pass it on? Just to say I have it?
> So I'm passing out Shuns, maybe my Tojiro's next. When I replace, I'll pass on. They aren't super-expensive gems, but they're a lot better than the garbage that a lot of kids-even old schoolers have ever used. Maybe turn someone on to why we are so addicted to knives that are actually sharp.
> This is contingent on when I get something/s new, but I'll PM you when I do.
> 
> thx, knerd



Thank you, I hope it opens someones eyes to what we are into. I was more or less saying that if people notice something not being used and collecting dust that I have a million happy homes among fellow young cooks. I plan to do the same as well as I replace more of my kit. I notice that many people work with very blunt knives. I want to show some of them that working with well maintained edges can make alot of difference. Their care and respect for the blade are as important as the quality. I'll be working in large hotels for the next 10 years, and want to help as many cooks that have and will help me.


----------



## Mingooch (Mar 24, 2012)

I think this is a very generous idea. Wish when I was new I could have played with stuff like this. Now I dont need it, but still love the idea.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 11, 2012)

WHASSUPPP!!!!! Where's my big WIP @ ? Need some feedback. Hope my old kit isn't just sitting around collecting dust. Hope somebody, anybody is chopping up something with it right now!!!


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 11, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> WHASSUPPP!!!!! Where's my big WIP @ ? Need some feedback. Hope my old kit isn't just sitting around collecting dust. Hope somebody, anybody is chopping up something with it right now!!!



Haha, the new owner knows I have them and he is using the slicer and bread knife. The shuns are getting new edges and the handles buffed, oil and waxed. The chroma is getting some new shoes and I should be done with everything by the end of the month. No dust collecting here, but not moving as fast as I would like.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 11, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Haha, the new owner knows I have them and he is using the slicer and bread knife. The shuns are getting new edges and the handles buffed, oil and waxed. The chroma is getting some new shoes and I should be done with everything by the end of the month. No dust collecting here, but not moving as fast as I would like.


Awesome !!! Thanks Kalaeb. Can't wait to see the new shoes on the chroma.
I understand how much life can get in the way sometimes........just trying to keep the thread alive. As soon as some more good karma floats my way I can replace some more of my blades and continue the knife donation/s.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a little update on this kit. Been working on the Chroma and getting it ready, it is my goal to get it done before the end of the month, I should be able to make it. The Shuns are waiting to be delivered as I wanted to include this one with it. 

Not a full WIP, but here is a rough...very rough pic of the Chromas shoes. Should be able to shape tomorrow night, hand sand to a 2k grit on Sunday and oil on Monday.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 28, 2012)

Where are these headed when you're finished Kalaeb?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 28, 2012)

Great news, thanks Kalaeb. I'm on week #3 without a day off, the shortest day of which was 14 hours, so this totally makes my day. That Chroma is gonna look sweet!


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 29, 2012)

One more quick update before I go to bed, got it rough sanded and starting on the wet/dry sand paper, couple more hours and it should be ready to go. Sorry for the bad cell phone pic at night. 






@Johnny-the kit is going to a aspiring chef/student friend of mine.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 29, 2012)

What a cool project.


----------



## Lefty (May 1, 2012)

Awesome handle!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 24, 2012)

Time to bump this up and give a couple more away. I'm giving up a Kasumi brand damascus pattern boning knife in VG10 and an older model Tojiro santoku in VG10 as well. Both of these knives are fine and have served me well over the past decade or so. I use just don't use them any more.
Please let me know if anyone is interested. I'd prefer that they end up with someone who really needs them. These are a PITA to sharpen and have decent working edges on them now. If anybody wants to volunteer to sharpen or rehab them before they go to their new owner, let me know.




[/IMG



[/IMG



[/IMG]]]


----------



## chinacats (Aug 25, 2012)

Kind offer, I am sure someone will be very happy!


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 8, 2012)

ill take them no doubt, i will then move my flexible sab filet and my chroma 8" slicer/utility knife along to someone else


----------



## dough (Sep 8, 2012)

well i know im second but if the boner falls through id really love to give it to a young cook otherwise what is the flexible sab filet about i might be interested


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 8, 2012)

its an 8" flexable filet stainless from sab, i can throw some pics up tomorrow. also i have a forschner boning knife and that chroma 8" slicer i can send for that young cook once i pick these up tomorrow. i still have the box for the chroma and the chroma bandaid that comes with it if you want.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 9, 2012)

also have a henckles 5 star 6"utility, henckles pairing knife, and possibly some other things. I think I am going to put a kit together tomorrow like knerd did since i will be at his house and we will rehab them and get them into working order and I will give them away. I have an extra knife bag laying around I am sure and they would be great for a student starting out. 

The kit will be:
8" Chroma slicer
6" Henckles 5 star utility
4" Henckles pairing
3" henckles birds beak
8" Sab flexible filet
6" Forschner boning
9" Forschner pointed bread knife
Probe thermometer
Plating spoon
some other odds and ends
Knife bag whichever is laying around


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 10, 2012)

The Kasumi and Tojiro are gone. I did recieve a large donation of knives from pumbaa yesterday(some of which I would even like to keep for myself) which I am going to do some work on and send out. I've pm'ed those who've shown interest and promise they will be next in line. 
This feels like it's taking off and it makes me happy to make someone's kit better.
If anybody has any handle materials or anything to add to this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 10, 2012)

I can help with stabilized handle material as long as someone else is doing the re-handle work.
Let me know what you need and where to send it. I just want to see photos when they are all done.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 10, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> I can help with stabilized handle material as long as someone else is doing the re-handle work.
> Let me know what you need and where to send it. I just want to see photos when they are all done.


Wow, thanks Mark that is an extremely kind offer. I don't have anyone signed on to do a rehandle yet, so it would probably be me.
I hope I am not violating any KKF rules or policies by doing this. I don't have a craftsman/hobbyist tag as I don't ever plan to offer my services for money or trade, only for charity. Also, Im not any good!
Anybody else that wants in, PM me. 
Mark, I'll PM you when I get my ducks in a row.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome mark, and hope the knives get used by whoever they go to.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 11, 2012)

These are the next up: 



[/IMG]



[/IMG
I believe the Gyuto and the flexible Sab filet/boning are already spoken for. I really like the Sab too, I kinda want to keep it for myself! 
Also a Sekizo cleaver. Yes this is an older asian market special, but It's still a good knife. It's cro/mo/va but hangs onto a decent edge. I've got a lot more, but these were the only ones I could get around to today, the other ones are going to require some more work on my part.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 12, 2012)

good to hear the chroma and the ksab are spoken for. you are redoing the handles on the 2 forschners? and what about the 2 henckles?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 12, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I don't have anyone signed on to do a rehandle yet, so it would probably be me.
> I hope I am not violating any KKF rules or policies by doing this. I don't have a craftsman/hobbyist tag as I don't ever plan to offer my services for money or trade, only for charity. Also, Im not any good!




No worries, you're good here.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 12, 2012)

which ones are you trying to rehandle? the 2 forschners? im not sure how easy those henckles will be to take the handles off of.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 13, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> which ones are you trying to rehandle? the 2 forschners? im not sure how easy those henckles will be to take the handles off of.



The Forschners are first, they are the most needed. But hell yes I'm taking those awful handles off the Henck's too. Those are like 2x longer than the blade. I'm interested to see what lies underneath.....


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 13, 2012)

The henks should be interesting


----------



## jayhay (Sep 15, 2012)

Knyf is being kind enough to send me the Sab and Chroma for a well deserving prep cook at my work. He recently got the position after a 400hr unpaid internship. They'll be put to good use and will be very appreciated. I'm super excited about it, and can't wait to pass them along :thumbsup: And he's got an interest in sharpening, which I hope to fan even more by helping him touch up the blades. 

Big thanks to everyone here. And special thanks to knyfeknerd.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Jay. Sending out the Chroma, Sab and a pointy-tipped Victorinox/Forschner serrated (which I'm rehandling now) on Monday. 
A little wip action:



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
I'm also rehandling the Forschner boning knife now too. I've got a recipient for that one too. 
Still to gift: Cleaver, Wustoff tourne, Henckel paring, Henckel small utility......maybe more.
Thanks again to pumbaa for this last round of blades.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 15, 2012)

looks good man, a ton better than that crappy fibrox handle


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, Bread knife done. I'm shipping out this to Jay in a few minutes. It's not perfect by any means, but I think it's a lot better than the plasticky/rubbery stuff. I just hate that kind of stuff on a knife. I sharpened it up too and it cuts great. Hope it gets put to good use.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Also started on the boning knife. I need to do some more shaping to straighten it out as it is seriously wonky right now. This one is tamarind wood.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Mark from Burl Source is donating some scales to the project too. Thanks Mark!
I hope I get to do some more work in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, those handles look great! Especially love the tamarind wood. Lovely look to the grain. Can't wait to see it in person! Thanks again!


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 18, 2012)

Jay hope your guy likes these they served me well and hope it helps him and gives him something he can call his own and enjoy


----------



## jayhay (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks pumbaa! I appreciate the knives you've donated here and I'm excited to pass them along. They will be very used, I can promise that. I'll make him chop a case of onions the first day lol  I'll post back when I get them.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 19, 2012)

sounds good you got the sab,chroma, and bread knife correct?


----------



## jayhay (Sep 20, 2012)

Yup, sab, chroma and the bread :thumbsup:


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 21, 2012)

nice he should be set with that, as soon as i get a new knife bag ill pm you and send him my messimeister 12 pocket with some extras in it.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 21, 2012)

I got a few sets of scales from Mark(Burl Source) today. Thanks for the donation Mark. I am looking forward to putting them on one of the Henckels that pumbaa gave to PIF.



[/IMG]
The set on the left are the olive wood that I won in Burl Source's joke contest thread. I'm probably going to keep those for myself, but you never know!


----------



## jayhay (Sep 28, 2012)

DUDE! I just picked up the knives from the post office. I was getting a little worried that they didn't come yet. Philly has the worst USPS and I guess it's been sitting on the shelf for a few days. I never even got a notice lol. Thanks again much, can't wait to pass them along to him tomorrow morning at work. And the thermometer was a nice surprise. Super awesome man!


----------



## jayhay (Sep 28, 2012)

And the handle on the bread knife looks great. I hope to do some re rehandling of my own in the future. Curious, how many have you done now? Very nice work.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 28, 2012)

hope he enjoys them, just so you know that therm may need to be calibrated i havent used it in a long time.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks much again pumbaa! Heard you are going to chitown in another thread. Great place, gl with everything!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 28, 2012)

jayhay said:


> And the handle on the bread knife looks great. I hope to do some re rehandling of my own in the future. Curious, how many have you done now? Very nice work.



I think that's the 4th western I've attempted. It's probably the worst one so far! I was in a hurry because I wanted to get it to your co-worker and knew my busy season was/is approaching. When I cut the fibrox handle off, I never know what is underneath it. This one(bread knife) had about 3/4 tang and 3 rivet holes. you'll notice the heel of the handle is filled with epoxy because I haven't bought any spacer material yet.
The wood is Lati -whatever that is. It was cheap and I got it at my local Woodcraft store. 
I have been insanely busy with work lately but hope to get some down time soon. I've only used my new Son sander once and am dying to spend some quality time with it.............oh yeah and my wife and kids too.


----------



## Mike L. (Sep 28, 2012)

I would like to have it/rehandle it. :whistling:

I will figure out some way of paying it forward.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 29, 2012)

jay im not going since money is too tight. anyways everyone enjoy the knives and chris i will snag that scimitar soon been crazy busy with school and work. anyways if i get some more knives to move ill give them to chris.


----------



## jayhay (Oct 1, 2012)

A shot of the Chroma in use! Here is David scoring up some brussels. He is really enjoying all them and loves how light and thin the Chroma is. Thought yous might like to see. Thanks again you guys!


----------



## pumbaa (Oct 2, 2012)

good to hear, and really glad he is enjoying them


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 2, 2012)

jayhay said:


> A shot of the Chroma in use! Here is David scoring up some brussels. He is really enjoying all them and loves how light and thin the Chroma is. Thought yous might like to see. Thanks again you guys!



brussel sprout hell.lol


----------



## jayhay (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah...it's restaurant week. Deep in the prep trenches


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 3, 2012)

So in the spirit of this thread and an effort to continue to clean up my kitchen, I would like to offer this group of knives for free, ideally to a deserving student or other foodservice type:

Global guyto 240
Kyocera Nakiri
Shun Tschume VG10 6.5" parer
Kyocera 5" petty
Kyocera 5" serrated petty (good tomato knife)
cheap 6' serrated tomato knife
10" Chinatown Yanagiba
8' Forschner boning knife
Joyce Chen Chrome-Moly cleaver.

Free shipping CONUS, to anywhere else if you pay for shipping
Knives all come with plastic edge protectors


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 3, 2012)

Please PM if interested


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 3, 2012)

SPF


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome pitonboy! Very cool of you to do this. I hope the recipient shares some posts of the happy user. If it's not being used, why not pass it along to someone who will love it ?


----------



## jm2hill (Oct 3, 2012)

I have to say that I snagged this on behalf of a friend who is just starting out and he and I will be much appreciative.
He has been using some very crappy stainless knives bought from a local restaurant supplier. He knows he needs something better but doesn't have the money.

This set will definitely be a great way to get him started and I'll buy him some king stones from the local shop and then he should be all on his way.

Very very generous of you pitonboy, he's going to be in for a big surprise!


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 3, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Awesome pitonboy! Very cool of you to do this. I hope the recipient shares some posts of the happy user. If it's not being used, why not pass it along to someone who will love it ?



It's your idea and post but obviously I support the idea behind it


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool thread.

Generous dudes.


----------



## pumbaa (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats on the new set for you friend that set is pretty solid for most cooks


----------



## jayhay (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, congrats dude! The people here are wonderful, and it's great all these blades can find a new home with someone who needs them. Big props to everyone here looking to help others. Man this **** is cool!


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 11, 2012)

grats to the giver and the recipient. this thread is awesome.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 11, 2012)

I've had a couple of hours here and there to get bits and pieces of stuff done. 
Bad news first: The boning knife with tamarind handle is fubar. I'm going to have to cut the handle off and start from scratch. It's so awful, I wouldn't even give it to Alex Rodriguez......
I tried to get the handle off of one of the Henckels that pumbaa gave me. 
Here is a pic of the little one



[/IMG]
I don't know if any of you have tried to remove one of these or not, but it is freakin tough. I tried my cutting wheel(s) and the drill press, but this stuff just reforms like some kind of crazy self-healing lava plastic. I finally ground it all off with the 32 grit wheel on my bench grinder. crazy
Anyway, here is the Henckel utility being cured. The wood is from Mark at Burl Source. It is Sapelle.



[/IMG] Hopefully I can finish this thing on Sunday. I've also got Son's Gigantor WIP knife to work on too. I've had some issues with the belt sander, but I think I've got it fine tuned now.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 18, 2012)

*Finished WIP time!!!*
Okay, I finally finished it up today. Between busy work season and life and family, I'm only able to squeeze in a little bit of knife time. There are some pics of this one next to it's baby brother. When I get around to it, I'm sure I do it with the same wood. It's not the prettiest thing in the world, but I think it looks a million times better than the plasticky super-long stock handle.
If somebody wants/needs it, PM me. Either that, or you can wait until I finish little brother and take the pair.

My wife actually really likes this one and is giving me a hard time about not letting her have it!



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Mike L. (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice work on that one. Best give it to the wife to preserve the domestic tranquility and increase her appreciation of the time spent reworking knives.


----------



## pumbaa (Oct 18, 2012)

never thought those henkles would look that good with a wood handle. that pairing will be fun with the 10" handle on a 4" knife


----------



## jayhay (Oct 19, 2012)

Damn, Chris! That Henckles looks really great! The four and five stars were my culinary school knives back in the day. Good stuff man.


----------



## pumbaa (Oct 19, 2012)

That 5 star setup was my culinary school set after they were my first "good" knives back in 02. Those knives are a good 10+ years old.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 13, 2013)

knife gift has to be a reward in my opinion. choose carefully 

Props for actually giving em, nice investment in future cooking!


----------

